# Nice Fish!



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

When we did the Big Manistee River clean up at the beginning of the month, I raffled off a free guide trip. Well, Shotgunner from this site (Brian), won the prize and I had the honor of taking him and his friend John out for a day on the water today. They hooked well into double digits of fish, but the highlight of this windy, cold, rainy day was this big boy that Brian caught: 










It was a shade over 12lbs on the boga and any way you look at it, that is a nice fish! Since Shotgunners PM box is full (hint, hint, Brian) and I can't send him this fish pic, I'd figure I'd post it here since it was an a** kicker and he should be damned proud of getting one of these in the boat--especially in a year where the fish seem to be running on the smaller side! 

Besides, we needed some fish porn on here.  

Great Job, Brian!


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

Brute!


----------



## RMR (Aug 5, 2003)

Nice Fish!


----------



## fishintheblood (Mar 22, 2006)

NICE Fish! always up for some good porn (fish of course)


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Way to go Shotgunner, sounds like a great day on the water.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Nice pic......nice report


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Well done fella's. Very nice!


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome fish for these parts...well done!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice fish! That is the kind that never goes, "tap, tap, tap," when they bite. They YANK on it. What a great picture. Congrats.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Schweet!


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

The day just kept getting better  It started tough, DRIVING winds and rain squalls, first trip out with Centre pin in 3-4 years. Worse was realizing how much my eye sight has deteriorated.. tough tracking the bob on chop surface at any distance. Steve gave me a nice orange topped float that he said 'wintrrun' from this forum had built.. cool custom and worked very well.

Great day on the water. I'm VERY appreciative of Steves generosity in taking us out. It was the single outing John had all fall due to circumstance. Fishing new water is the Siren's song to both of us.

You sure picked a winner location friend! I can't imagine any better.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the great pic! Sounds like a ton of fun. Thousand, do you have a website? If not, please pm me some rate and trip info. My buddy and I may hit you up.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats a biggun!!! Nice fish


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome fish! 

Those bobbers are great! I still need to get some in few more different sizes.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

Sweet fish, that is one of those steelhead that when most people catch and don't weigh it they call it a solid 15lbs. (i've probably been guilty of it too). Either way, sweet fish.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Nice fish!! Thanks for the fish porn.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice fish! Thanks for the pron! Hutch if you have time pm me your rate info. I would like to take my little one out this spring when the fish are in pretty thick.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Hutch, since when did you start guiding on Flies only stretches of water??? we all know that the only place steelies get that big is where they are not molested and allowed to spawn in peace.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Beautiful Fish !!
Sounds like you guys had a great day on the water and i am glad the float worked for ya.


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

mcfish said:


> Thanks for the great pic! Sounds like a ton of fun. Thousand, do you have a website? If not, please pm me some rate and trip info. My buddy and I may hit you up.


 Looks like if you click on his name, you will get a drop down menu and you can access his site directly from that, worked for me anyhow.


----------

